# Schwinn Middleweight Girls Fenders



## bobdenver1961 (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a boys 64 Schwinn American but the fenders are pretty trashed. I found a set of Girls middleweight chrome fenders. Will these fit? I'm pretty sure that the front fender will fit but not sure about the back.

Thanks.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 25, 2014)

*They should...*

I put a set of late 50's girls Tornado m/w fenders on a Typhoon and they fit perfect,hole in top of rear lined right up


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Nov 25, 2014)

PCHiggin said:


> I put a set of late 50's girls Tornado m/w fenders on a Typhoon and they fit perfect,hole in top of rear lined right up




Thanks for the input!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 26, 2014)

Schwinn changed the fender width around 63 if I recall correctly. (someone correct me if I'm wrong)  So if you find a 64 or newer girls should be no problem.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 26, 2014)

*Width Will Be Ok....*

Mine were the wider 50's units and they fit just fine,they looked cooler too.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 29, 2014)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Schwinn changed the fender width around 63 if I recall correctly. (someone correct me if I'm wrong)  So if you find a 64 or newer girls should be no problem.




You are correct sir! They went with a smaller profile, and the fronts have only one brace. Probably a cost saving move. Same mounting though, I have 67 Fair Lady fenders on my 63 Tiger.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 7, 2014)

From what I've found, front fenders could have one or two braces.  One brace if there was no fender mounted light; two braces if there was a fender light.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 7, 2014)

Rivnut said:


> From what I've found, front fenders could have one or two braces.  One brace if there was no fender mounted light; two braces if there was a fender light.




I've had chrome and painted girls late 50's m/w's with 2 braces and no lights.I still have a '63 Debbie with the wide fenders,2 braces and no light.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2014)

Rivnut said:


> From what I've found, front fenders could have one or two braces.  One brace if there was no fender mounted light; two braces if there was a fender light.




The Jag, Corvette and maybe others did not have a fender light and both had the DELUXE fenders with two braces. The Wasp,  61 Hollywood, Speedster, American, Tiger and others also had the two braces, some with no lights or front carriers. It all depends on the model and year of production. The low end bikes like the  Tornado and Typhoon had one brace. It's odd that the low end 1962 Debbie and Skipper have two braces, the cheap stem and the price was like five bucks more than the Typhoon. The first year Skippers and Debbies had only one brace and in 62 the Hollywood also had one set of braces. 

I believe it was 1959 when the middleweight cantilever frame was changed slightly. A 1962 rear fender will not fit on a 1957 frame without modification. The top rear fender mounting location moved about 3/4 inches.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 8, 2014)

*Fenders*

I have been under the impression that the Hollywood I have was a ballooner (bigger frame than a middleweight).  Maybe not?  Fender width is 2 1/2" with only one brace set on the front.  Serial number G341893 (July 29, 1963).
What do I really have?

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> I have been under the impression that the Hollywood I have was a ballooner (bigger frame than a middleweight).  Maybe not?  Fender width is 2 1/2" with only one brace set on the front.  Serial number G341893 (July 29, 1963).
> What do I really have?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...





Most all the ballooners were long gone by 1960. The Wasp was the only ballooner made during the 60's and it disappeared after the 1964 model year.


----------



## spoker (Dec 20, 2014)

dont know when they changed but originally the painted and stainless fenders were wider than the chrome,if you just need to make a new hole in the rear cross brace i used to just put a polished threaded rivit in the old hole looks like it shouldve been there from new


----------

